# Verna Veritie - Sad news for the Silver Coast



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Those who you who live in the Caldas da Rainha area may like to know the sad news received this weekend from the Greater Lisbon Chaplaincy.

Verna served in the Church in the Caldas and Lisbon area for quite sometime and gave her all!! When she received her chaplaincy she was transferred to Athens. She kleft many friends here in Portugal to follow her calling. 

_Verna Veritie. R.I.P.

To all friends of this site and of the Greater Lisbon Chaplaincy, I post this note to inform everyone of our sad news. Bishop Geoffrey telephoned me yesterday late afternoon to say that Verna had died as a result of a fall from her flat in Athens. We know no more than that, but I will post any further news I receive.

Please pray for her soul.

In Christ,
David Cranmer, Churchwarden._


I understand there will be a service in Caldas and will post if I can find out when.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

the "site" referred to is FB


----------

